# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Fjala vret më shumë se plumbi!

## ButterflyEffect

Plaga shërohet , por fjala e hidhur kurrë s'harrohet .

----------


## perl

Kjo eshte fjale e urte dhe mjaft e bukur.
Fat PerL

----------


## Erlebnisse

Para disa kohesh bera kerkime per nje teme fetare qe kapte aspektin qe kerkon ti e po ta sjell me poshte; ndoshta nuk te duhet e gjithe pjesa, por disa gjera mund te te interesojne e jane te shkruara edhe per teme normale, si p.sh fillimi... 
Sidoqofte thelbi kapet me kete qe eshte shkruar me poshte :buzeqeshje: 

*Gjuha eshte nje zjarr* 

XHAKOMO 

KUJDES NGA ZJARRI! 
Maredheniet njerezore shpesh here behen te veshtira nga sjellja jone. Ndonjehere jemi shume te heshtur e te turpshem. Here te tjera impulsive duke gjetur direkt nje justifikim: keshtu jam krijuar; s’kam cfare te bej; por pastaj me kalon... keshtu eshte shume e lehte, sepse ndoshta per personin qe eshte fyer nga kjo sjellje nuk eshte e njejta gje. Shenjat e plageve mbeten. Nuk do ishte me mire qe te shmangeshin shume dhimbje te panevojshme, duke u sforcuar te zbusim impulsivitetin tone? Ne historine e Kishes disa shenjter te njohur per sjelljen e tyre mite (si p.sh Shen Francesko i Sales por jo vetem ai...) ne te vertete kishin trasheguar nje temperament teper impulsiv. Kush e di cfare sforcimi duhet te kene bere per te permiresuar sjelljen e tyre?! Ne mund te kontrollojme fjalet tona; madje duhet t’i kontrollojme se zben. Sidomos sot ku dominon dhuna, fizike dhe verbale, ne te gjitha ambientet. Xhakomo ne letren e tij nenvizon disa aspekte reale te jetes kristiane. Por insiston sidomos ne nje mbi te gjithe: te dominosh gjuhen. Eshte pikerisht e pamundur? 

Xhakomo ne linje 
-	DUHET TE FILLOJME TE KUJTOJME QE JEMI TE GJITHE DELIKATE SI LULET E FUSHES 
Vellai me kushte te keqija le te gezohet per ngritjen ne lartesi kurse pasaniku per uljen, sepse cdo gje zvanitet si lulet me barin. Te gjithe e dime qe kur ngrihet dielli me nxehtesine e tij, than barin e lulen duke i prishur bukurine. 
-	ZOTIT I PELQEN TE NA TENTOJE? 
Kur nje njeri bie ne tundim, asnjehere nuk duhet te thote: “Jam tentuar nga Hyji”; sepse Zoti nuk tentohet pas se keqes e nuk te con drejt saj. Secili prej nesh tentohet nga ajo qe e terheq edhe e apasionon sipas mendjes se vet. 
- DUKE SHTUAR LUTJET, KONFERENCAT, MESHAT: JETA NDRYSHON NE KETE MENYRE? 
Merreni me iniciative fjalen qe eshte mbjellur ne ju. Nuk duhet te jeni vetem spektatore, por duhet ta vendonsi ne praktike fjalen, sepse ndryshe zhgenjeni veten tuaj. 
-	NE CILAT ASPEKTE NJE KRISTIAN DUHET TE JETE ME TEPER I KUJDESSHEM? 
Nqs dikush mendon se eshte besimtar, por nuk e frenon dot gjuhen e genjen keshtu zemren e tij, besimi i tij eshte i kote. Nje besim i paster e pa njolle perpara Zotit Hyjit tone eshte ky: te ndihmosh te varferit ne vuajtjet e se perditshmes e te qendrojme te larg nga papastertite e botes. 
-	CFARE DO I THOJE NJE PRAKTIKANTI TE RREGULLT POR... TE PA MESHIRSHEM? 
Flisni dhe silluni si personat qe do gjykohen ne baze te ligjeve te lira, sepse gjykimi do te jete pa pike meshire kunder atij qe nuk ka pas meshire per te tjeret; meshira nga ana tjeter eshte pika me e vleresuar ne gjykim. 
-	PO ATYRE QE FLASIN MIRE E SILLEN KEQ? 
Cfare bukurie ka vellezerit e mi qe nje njeri te thote qe ka besim por qe nuk kryen asnje veper te mire? Ndoshta qe ai besim mund ta shpetoje? Besimi pa vepra, eshte i vdekur ne vetvete. 
-	NE FUND TE FUNDIT CFARE TE KEQE KA NE KRYERJEN E THASHETHEMEVE? 
Vellezerit e mi, mos u beni mesues te gjithe, duke pasur parasysh qe ne do te kemi nje gjykim me te rrepte, pasi te gjithe kemi shume mangesi ne shume gjera. Nqs nje njeri nuk gabon ne te folur, eshte nje njeri perfekt, i zoti te drejtoje ne menyren e duhur edhe te gjithe trupin. 
-	PER TE DHENE SHPJEGIME KE DHENE NDER SHEMBUJT ME TE CUDITSHEM. TE DOMOSDOSHEM... 
P.sh anijet edhe se jane shume te medha mund te komandohen nga nje timon shume i vogel... Keshtu edhe gjuha: eshte nje pjesetare e vogel por ka rendesi te madhe. Te gjithe e dime mire qe nje zjarr i vogel mund te djegi nje pyll te tere. 
-	GJUHA: ME KEQ SE ZJARRI E KAFSHET E EGRA? 
Edhe gjuha eshte nje zjarr, sepse jeton ne trupin tone e len shenje kudo ne te duke ndezur keshtu rrugen e jetes. Te gjitha speciet, nga kafshet, zogjte, peshqit etj dominohen nga njeriu, por gjuha nuk dominohet: ka shume egersi brenda. 
-	NJESOJ SIKUR NGA I NJEJTI BURIM TE DILTE UJE I EMBEL DHE… HELM? 
Me gjuhen bekojme Zotin e po me ate mallkojme njeriun qe eshte krijuar sipas shembelltyres se Zotit. Po a mund te dali nga i njejti burim uje i embel edhe i hidhet? Nuk mund te jete keshtu vellezerit e mi! 
-	HE PRA KUSH JE TI QE SILLESH SI GJYKUES I TJETRIT? 
Mos flisni keq per njeri-tjetrin, sepse vetem nje i vetem eshte gjykuesi e legjislatori, ai qe mund te shpetoje e ndryshoje. 
-	NJE KESHILLE E FUNDIT: KORIGJIMI VELLAZEROR. A ESHTE I MUNDUR, SOT? 
Tregojini pra njeri-tjetrit gabimet tuaja per t’u sheruar. Vlen shume lutja e te drejtit e bere ne menyre te insistueshme. Vellezer, nqs njeri prej jushe largohet nga e verteva e nje tjeter ju tregon rrugen drejt saj, ky jo vetem qe do te shpetoje shpirtin e tij por do te mbuloje edhe shume nga mekatet e kryera. 

Ja edhe nje humor i vogel 

THASHETHEMEXHIA DHE PULA 
Nje gruaje qe akuzohej shpesh here per thashetheme e fjale te keqija mbi te tjeret, shen Filippo Neri i tha: “Bije, gabimi yt eshte i madh. Eshte e domosdoshme qe te pendohesh. Ja cfare duhet te besh: ther nje pule e ma sill menjehere, duke ia hequr puplat gjate rruges nga shtepia jote deri ketu”. Gruaja iu bind edhe u prezantua tek i shenjti me nje pule pa pupla. “Tani”, tha Filippo, “kthehu neper rruget ku kalove shpare e mbidhi pendet e pules nje e nga nje”. “Po eshte e pamundur, At, sepse ka shume ere ne rruge sot e nuk gjehen me”. “E di edhe une”, tha i shenjti duke mbyllur biseden, “por desha te beja qe te kuptoje se nqs nuk arrin te mbledhesh pendet e nje pule te shperndara nga era, si mund te riparosh mbi te gjitha fjalet e keqija qe ke thene neper njerez, ne dem te te tjereve?”.

----------


## [Perla]

> Plaga shërohet , por fjala e hidhur kurrë s'harrohet .


Varet sesa ja vlen barra qerane qe te merresh me keto "fjale te hidhura", ndonjehere menyra me e mire eshte injorimi total, sepse ne kete bot nuk mund te vesh njeri mbi koken tende. Keshtu qe next ...

----------


## ilia spiro

Per t`u harruar ndoshta nuk harrohet, por mund te falet.

----------


## Kaoni

Fjala eshte shume e rende per ata qe kane nje fare karakteri, per kategorine tjeter, qe as skuqen e as nxien, meri hurin dhe hyju m'hu, se ndryshe smorin vesht.

----------


## xfiles

nje fjale e urte qe nuk ka aspak urtesi brenda,
plumbi vret dhe te heq jeten,
fjala nuk ka vrare njeri deri me sot, perveç atyre me karakter te dobet qe nisin e qajne sapo i thua nje gjysem llafi.

----------


## chakra

*Ne fakt,fjala "vret" dhe shkakton dhimbje.Nje dhimbje,qe nuk mund te krahasohet me asgje.Eshte edhe nje shprehje tjeter qe thote:"Gjuha kocka s'ka dhe kocka thyen."

Ne rastin e mburojes qe perdorim per t'u mbrojtur nga fjalet qe na plagosin,perplasim fjale qe plagosin.*

----------


## Arbam

*Duhet dit ta perdoresh nje gje te tille......varet tek personat qe te rrethojne se gjithmone sduhet ta mbajm fjalen permbrenda, kur jemi me te drejte sduhemi te heshtemi, them une..*

----------


## AlbaneZ

> Plaga shërohet , por fjala e hidhur kurrë s'harrohet.


Keto fjale duhet te vrisnin shume e shume politikane apo krere shtetesh por jane mesuar tashme te hane turpin me buke.

----------

